

IPad degree  Ivy League degree? - omnivore
http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/communities/galloway/can-a-college-degree-earned-on-an-ipad-be-as/article_c0f36342-6568-11e0-9ce7-001cc4c03286.html

======
omnivore
Silly title of the article aside, there have been lots of discussions here
about the need to disrupt traditional higher education. But is there a way to
actually do it in a manner that garners respect and emanates a remoteness of
quality that even once suspicious online degrees now have (UoP, Kaplan) in the
marketplace?

